# Ava



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, it was bath day for the kids today.....and Ava was looking too cute not to take a picture or two...
View attachment 90540



I know I'm too cute so I'm gonna lay down and be a total Diva!
View attachment 90541



Abbey, you look like a rag-a-muffin!! (I let Abbey go for a few hours without a top knot in and she was too embarrassed to look at the camera :blush:
View attachment 90542



That's it, nothing exciting, just me being cute :innocent:
View attachment 90543


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok Where is Archie?
They Look Adorable Pat!!! As Always


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The second picture is just to adorable of Miss Ava. As for Miss Abbey no 
reason to be shy just because your hairs not done, your still a cutie.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Ava is a little doll!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Oh Pat. I can't stand it. Little Ms Ava is the cutest diva in the world. I thought I loved the first shot and then saw the second. KILLER CUTE :wub::wub: I don't know how you don't hug her to pieces.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my....I can't tell you how this tiny girl has worked her way right into my heart. I am totally in love with her. :wub: Everyone we meet on the street says she looks like a wind up toy....it's the hair cut....I swear it's the hair cut, I can see that widdle face now...and I kiss her all the time.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Oh my....I can't tell you how this tiny girl has worked her way right into my heart. I am totally in love with her. :wub: Everyone we meet on the street says she looks like a wind up toy....it's the hair cut....I swear it's the hair cut, I can see that widdle face now...and I kiss her all the time.


I would get nothing accomplished with that fluff around - she is amazing - I sent her something today in the mail - I hope it fits - she's a peanut!

~Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my, Ava has the vapors!!!:tender: In the south, that means she is just too cute for words and she flutters those little eyelashes and sighs!!!:wub: She is a little dollbaby and her Mommy loves her so much!!:happy:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, ******faint at the cuteness******

Pat, 2nd picture, COMPLETELY PASS OUT FROM THE CUTENESS 

Oh what a wittle doll.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, pics can't get much cuter than those ones!
She is such a cutie!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Too cutesy wootsy tootsy! How's that for darling!
Abbey, you look bootiful too, under your mantle of hair.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Ava is just too darling. I love her haircut. Abbey don't be shy sweetie, you are adorable with or without your hair done.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Pat she is a doll (in the maltese language its the word PUPA (doll) I cant call Max that since he is a boy but I call him the devil....lol but I won't show you that word...lol 

A maltese with a maltese Lyn and Max


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a little cutie! I loved her haircut so much I tried to give Terra the same 'do...but I think your groomer did a much better job.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AVA!!! You gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think Ava is cute at all. :thmbdn: She is absolutely gorgeous, adorable, precious, and sweet!!:tender::tender::tender: I could kiss her all day long!:smootch::smootch::smootch::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat, don't you ever apologize for posting pics of our little cover girl!!

What a stunning widdle face!!! Oh, I just love our gorgeous little Ava baby! Abbie's a cutie too!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

That Ava is just too cute for words! Brookl;yn got a bath today too. Monday is bath day here.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR AVA :wub::wub::wub: SHE IS DOLL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's even more adorable,if that's possible,every day. My Rylee is trimmed down in the face and I just love how he looks. I can see his big sweet eyes now. I haven't gotten brave enough to trim him down,but even w/ his face trimmed he looks even tinier.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are both adorable!!! Kisses to both of your girls! And, of course Mr. Archie and Tinker too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Rylee w/ a face trim,seeing Ava really inspired me to trim his face,it really brings out his eyes.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are all adorable! Ava's such a Cutie. 
Pat, tell Abbey to look at that camera! We need some sister shots. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh Ava is such a doll!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I've seen that face before -- especially in the 2nd picture. Oh yeah, I'm looking at it right now. Nope, not Ava, but Secret -- Ava's Mom. 

I promise I'll try to get some shots where they are in similar poses.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:good post - perfect :faint::faint::faint: Speechless.....


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

ava gets cuter everyday :wub: love her!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your Cutie's look very adorable, as they always do, Pat!

But the second shot is so darn sweet, could come over and kiss that little doll face, smack! :smootch:

She really knows how to pose! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ava has completely captured my heart!!! I love her lounging around like a true little starlet!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How can you not always take pictures of that beautiful face!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How do you get anything done around the house? I would be totally consumed with Ava's adorable-ness all day long...I wouldn't get a darn thing done LOL! 

Ava's such a diva doll baby!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww, such a pretty girl


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww ava is just precious !! she does look like a little stuffed maltese , too cute , and abbey baby lets see that beautiful face too !


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Pat, your little girl Ava has stolen my :heart: too. She's so precious. I love the second photo of her. It's so funny when I see her looking at her sissy, Abbey....they really can communicate to one another just by looking at each other through their eyes. Ava has such expressive eyes! :wub: Yes, I totally agree...it's the haircut, too. I used to have Josey in a longer, fuller coat. I just couldn't maintain it and keep up on it daily and work. I love the shorter styles on our babies! :tender: Now, tell Abbey don't be shy, look at the camera, it's her turn! :wub2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Pat that second picture is just adorable:wub: I have to meet Ava one day she's sooo cute:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Ava, you are just toooooooo cute...I just want to squeeze you! :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Isn't it funny how these tiny creatures can take up so much of our hearts!:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh those girls of yours are just as sweet as can be. 

I have missed pictures of everyones babies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, little Ava, mommies little angel. :wub: You do cute very well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh Ava, you little sweetheart!!! I dont blame mama for taking your pictures!!!!! I am glad that she is also sharing and letting us melt and smile  

haha that picture of her looking at Abby and reading the captions cracked me up ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------

